# Yes, Virginia, There is Netflix 1080p Streaming Video



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Home Theater Magazine


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again Mechman, you bring us the facts. Love your articles and informative up to date information. It does save me some time from searching all those electronic and gadget sites out there, my time can be better spent relaxing in my home theater thanks to you. :T


----------

